# 15740 vs 15750



## vabrown1213 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am confussed about which procedure to use. 
Can anyone give me an incite on this one.
Thank you in advance to those who reply.


PROCEDURE:
The Xeroform bolster was removed.  The area was prepped and draped and the local infiltrative anesthesia achieved.  The island pedicle flap was now further incised and the vascular pedicle further isolated and elongated.  Once the flap was fully mobilized, it was advanced into place and secured with buried subcutaneous sutures of 5-0 Vicryl.  The skin edges were then apposed with a running suture of 5-0 plain gut.  OctylSeal was applied to the incision.  Telfa dressing was applied.  The patient tolerated the procedure and was taken to Recovery in stable condition.


----------



## Susan (Aug 8, 2012)

vajohnson1213 said:


> I am confussed about which procedure to use.
> Can anyone give me an incite on this one.
> Thank you in advance to those who reply.
> 
> ...





If the flap does in fact contains nerves and blood vessel elements then you would use the 15750.  When in question always ask your provider to explain the surgery.  For me having a visual helps me to understand the surgery and to allow me to be sure the correct CPT code is being used.


----------

